# Kimchi



## ncfishin (Sep 13, 2017)

Anybody on here love Kimchi? I'm further than ever from Korea, but I love Kimchi. I also have a bowel disease. I think that eating kimchi, sauerkraut, and other fermented foods, helps my digestion.
BTW, I love pickled foods as well.
If you haven't tried it,
It's is worth a taste.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 14, 2017)

kimchi is awesome! my childhood neighbor was korean. she would babysit me from time to time. she made the best kimchi and korean food.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 14, 2017)

My wife likes it, but not for me.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Sep 14, 2017)

What's not to love about Kimchi?


----------



## stinkfoot (Sep 14, 2017)

My local Korean supermarket must have about 100 different varieties!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 17, 2017)

Many years ago, my Hawaiian fishing buddy offered me some of his homemade kimchi. It about blew the top of my head off. I haven't touched the stuff since. :shock:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 18, 2017)

a friend of mine posted a picture yesterday of his bloody mary he ordered. KIMCHI bloody mary...... looked really good.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

never had it or heard of it.  

What do I look for? Where do I go?


----------



## stinkfoot (Sep 24, 2017)

It's mostly fermented cabbage and radish with a bunch of spices and other veg. Very hot and spicy. Any Korean corner store will sell it. Not to everyone's taste especially if your partner isn't eating it too!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jim said:


> never had it or heard of it.
> 
> What do I look for? Where do I go?


You are missing out. If you like cabbage and if you like spicy you will love kimchi. I used to get it at H Mart and the International market


----------



## ncfishin (Sep 28, 2017)

I guess it depends on where you live. I live up the road from Fort Bragg, so there is a substantial Korean community around the base. There are several oriental markets, not soley Korean, but they sell Kimchi. I had a Karate instructor who was married to a Korean woman when I was in my teens. I got to try a lot of "different" foods from them, and developed a taste for it. As I said in the original post, at least for me, it seems to help with Chron's disease. Anyway, as the saying goes, "try it, you might like it".


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 2, 2017)

well for giggles i did a search on amazon. you can order kimchi from amazon. so if you want to try it, you can find it on amazon. lol


----------

